# Are You A Creature Of Habit ??



## englishdave (Sep 26, 2006)

I am a strong believer in using the same make of golf ball all the time to get a consistency going. Some I play with use whatever they have to hand or found in the bushes.:thumbsdown: I have used Callaway HX Tour 56 all this season. There are harder balls out there that will give me more distance but I like the feel & the look of this ball. What about you lot ?

David.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I am getting to the stage where I keep everything consistant including the golf balls.

If you find something you like, stick with it. I am sure this is part of the psycholical aspects of the game where you have to be totally happy and confident in the mind otherwise you might as well not bother turning up to the first tee.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm so happy to get out on the course, I'd use an Easter egg and be glad to do it. I usually stick with Titleists, but I just got a couple dozen of the Nike Black to try.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Nike Ones or Pro V1's for tourneys and practice rounds, whatever else I find for trying to cut the corner on #6.


----------



## DivotHead (Sep 26, 2006)

I agree with fitz uk. If you think you will do well with a certain product, then you probably will.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I would tend to agree that you do well with what you believe you can, but the Nike balls I played yesterday felt pretty good and seemed to fly well and react to my intentions. I may try some more to see if they might just be the best ball for what I'm capable of with a golf club in hand.


----------

